# Oldies who listen to new bands?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

:spam:Hi guys

As a music lover since my teens. Just wondering how many older members are listening to young bands. I'm now coming upto 42, so grew up with cure, smiths, U2 etc, but still listen to, and buy new present band material. I really rate the arctic monkeys, and think Alex turner is a great songwriter. I also rate the enemy, a modern day Jam in my eyes.

So come on guys, am I alone here, or are other oldies buying and listening to new stuff.

Nige


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm the other way round, i'm 16 next february and i listen to Yes, Rush, Gerry Rafferty!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

One of my pet hates is middle aged people who are in denial about getting older and insist on listening to R&B, Hip Hop, etc etc....

Last week I was stuck next to some peroxide blonde bint that could have been younger than 55 with lady gaga absolutely blasting out of her MX5.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lolz the Arctic Monkeys. A band that keep getting worse and worse. The Enemy are good though, saw them at Leeds Festival and were great live.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

away Im 27 and off to see Wishbone ash when next in Newcastle as well as Porcupine tree


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm 21 and I absolutely love music from the 70's / 80's. Out of the 3k tunes in my library, 1.7k of those are from the 80's alone.

Not really keen on modern music, couldn't even name a group of hand that have 3 or more songs I actually like.


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> One of my pet hates is middle aged people who are in denial about getting older and insist on listening to R&B, Hip Hop, etc etc....


Why, what happens when you get older?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

whoami said:


> Why, what happens when you get older?


I won't be blasting the music out of a convertible at 6 billion bd whilst stuck in traffic. Also i'll listen to music i like, not music that i have convinced myself i should like due to having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I won't be blasting the music out of a convertible at 6 billion bd whilst stuck in traffic. Also i'll listen to music i like, not music that i have convinced myself i should like due to having a mid-life crisis.


Ah, I see.

I must make a note of that.


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Your music taste dosn`t have to change just cos your older, blimey i`m 51, love placebo, play it loud not because i`m having a midlife crisis but because i like it.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Mid fifties and still liking Rolf Harris belting out King Caractacus, and also liking Natini, (jungle book version is superb) but do confess to some trance/garage/pip-pop/ techno or whatever they are called, some are really excellent to listen to when driving or whatever. I guess the difference now is I listen to whatever my mood dictates and that may well be some Hans Zimmerman or general classical music (light stuff as well as vocal)

Yesterday I was listening to a techno mix in the garage whilst treating the glass on the car with W5. Today into work it was Genesis, it just so varies but I don't want to exclude a particular type of music just because I'm not supposed to listen to it (because I'm getting on) Dancing at a wedding reception at my age to this type of music however has to be a no-no, (know thy limitations ol boy, falling over with teeth falling out and wife slipping over showing her Bridget Jones is not amusing) Music though is about what you enjoy, not what your supposed to like (IMO)


----------



## Nutter (Jul 21, 2009)

tayls said:


> Your music taste dosn`t have to change just cos your older, blimey i`m 51, love placebo, play it loud not because i`m having a midlife crisis but because i like it.


I play it loud cause I can't hear properly after 30 years of playing the guitar.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I still do listen to new stuff if I come across it, but with a more demanding job/family/other important stuff I don't have the time to hunt around for new stuff like I used to, I just have to go with what the radio dictates is good, so it limits the choice a bit and means I often listen to older stuff.

I can't think of anything that's really grabbed me in the last few months. I was quite impressed with Paloma Faith live, but lets be honest, it's music for middle aged people anyway!


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Not really into bands as such but have become a bit of a promo spotter. 
I'm 43 and refusing to grow old gracefully. My teenage years were spent listening and clubbing to soul, jazz funk disco etc. Spent the 90's in the doldrums with kids, mortages etc and strayed towards floyd,genisis other brit pop soft rock bands. Got into UK garage for a while 
Mid nineties started going to clubs/bars again and discovered soulful house music, got in too deep and now dj the stuff.
I have been lucky to DJ in some nice places, Miami, Copenhagen, Greece and all over the UK. I'm lucky enough to get sent brand new music to play and promote.
Might be able to upload some music if anyones interested?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't mind some new stuff, but by and large it's not for me.

Mind you, I still think that "The Manchester Sound" is The Hollies.


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Coming up for the big 50.

Buckcherry rock.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm the other way round, i'm 16 next february and i listen to Yes, Rush, Gerry Rafferty!


Excellent taste young man! :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I won't be blasting the music out of a convertible at 6 billion bd whilst stuck in traffic. Also i'll listen to music i like, not music that i have convinced myself i should like due to having a mid-life crisis.


You're kind of contradicting yourself mate. On one hand you are 'pigeon-holing' people's musical tastes because they've reached their 50s, almost suggesting they should be banned from playing modern music.  On the other hand you say that when you get to their age you will "listen to music you like" and not music you think you 'should' like due to a mid-life crisis. You have a very stereotyped view of middle aged people. You don't know what your music tastes will be like when you hit 50. For what it's worth I personally am not suffering a mid-life crisis and still listen to prog-rock which has always been my favourite genre and very seldom listen to modern bands (unless they're prog).


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

edsel said:


> Not really into bands as such but have become a bit of a promo spotter.
> I'm 43 and refusing to grow old gracefully. My teenage years were spent listening and clubbing to soul, jazz funk disco etc. Spent the 90's in the doldrums with kids, mortages etc and strayed towards floyd,genisis other brit pop soft rock bands. Got into UK garage for a while
> Mid nineties started going to clubs/bars again and discovered soulful house music, got in too deep and now dj the stuff.
> I have been lucky to DJ in some nice places, Miami, Copenhagen, Greece and all over the UK. I'm lucky enough to get sent brand new music to play and promote.
> Might be able to upload some music if anyones interested?


I'd love to listen to some soulful house!

On topic, im 19 an listen to everything for Jazz to Pop to Rock to Trance to Dubstep. Music is all about what you like and what mood your in, don't think anyone can say its wrong for an older person to listen to modern music its just more unusual because "oldies" arent exposed to as much of it i guess...


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am 46 and if i like it i listen to it new or old Frank Sinatra to AC/DC .


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm 50 and listen to anything from Rock to Pop to Classics.
This week I've been listening to Disturbed, Daughtry, Jordin Sparks, Take That, Green Day, The Saturdays, Faithless.....I've even gone back and listened to The Sweet & Mud (myeEra of teen music).

Never limit your musical tastes......and every music genre has something you'll like.

@alan_mcc, Rush, you have great taste.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I don't mind some new stuff, but by and large it's not for me.
> 
> Mind you, I still think that "The Manchester Sound" is The Hollies.


Quite right too! They are the Manchester Sound (the other lot are really a Beatles tribute band) Just achieved 60 and like what I like...any thing from Nat King Cole, Buddy Holly, Elvis ,Beatles through to Cascada and E-Type....only thing I really don`t get is rap...just sounds like a load of people with no ability to sing a note.

Still whatever turns you on.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I won't be blasting the music out of a convertible at 6 billion bd whilst stuck in traffic. Also i'll listen to music i like, not music that i have convinced myself i should like due to having a mid-life crisis.


You must live a very sheltered life. I doubt people play music because they think it looks cool. I love listening to old stuff, like Queen, Old Bon Jovi, Iron Maiden, Megadeth. But seeming as they're not from my era am I trying to look cool by listening to older music?

BTW I'm 18.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm the other way round, i'm 16 next february and i listen to Yes, Rush, Gerry Rafferty!


I'm on this guys level. Nealy 20 and listen to Quo, Stones, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, you get the idea...


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Nutter said:


> I play it loud cause I can't hear properly after 30 years of playing the guitar.


Same here, except in my case its because i worked in a club six nights a week for five years :wall:


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

I listen to music I like! Old, New, Whatever

What is wrong with that?


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

yep like to listen to new stuff...

65 Days of Static - great band


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

All music is cyclical. The kids are alright/Talkin bout my generation - The Who to In The City/All around the World - The Jam.... but it all stemmed from the delta, and not a Vauxhall


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

Isnt it funny how some youngans thinks as you get over 30 you should give up living and be put in and old peoples home LOL . Hey Im 47 and still enjoy good pop, rock my current Favorite bands are Nickleback, King of leon, The Cross and love Pink . Hey I still love the things I used to do in my youth like Motor Cross, Touring Cars, going out. oops Im not aloud to do that im over 30.


----------

